# The Pillars of the Earth



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, so I'm about way behind on the reading this book - it's been highly recommended for what, years now? But, I just started it the other day and I'm at about 31% or the length of the average novel into it and I have to say I'm all sucked into it. I kept thinking I would hate it - I mean how interesting is it to build a cathedral - but instead I'm completely invested in this little priory and all the rest. It was selected for me in the Quasi Official book game so I suppose I should talk about it there, but I'm talking about it here to hopefully suck everyone into the conversation ...

So, Prior Phillip and the bishop are about to have their audience with the king (to give you an idea where I am) ... I was surprised by the number of sub-plots working in this book. I keep thinking that building the cathedral is the actual story - but I'm not sure whether that's just a sub-plot of some other story. Like, what's the deal with Ellen and the whole prologue hanging - is that the main story? And I haven't decided what I think about Bishop Bigod or how he figures into that. The William-loves-Aliena-who-hates-him storyline is fascinating.

My only wish with this is that some of the secondary characters become less 1 dimensional - like Albert the 14yo anger boy .... but other than that, I'm going to stop rambling and see who has what to say about this book...... (and please use the spoiler blocks if you're going to give away details ...)

The Pillars of the Earth


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

After reading the author's introduction, I was fairly stoked about it. Then I started reading the actual story.

After getting maybe 15% into it, I gave up. Not a single character I actually cared about along with dull prose amazingly devoid of similes and metaphors. Maybe I put it aside too soon, but I just couldn't see what all the hype was about. (Once again I seem to be in the minority.)


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Great book, still won't read it unless I get it on person to person loan for $0, my kind of price tag.  The last time I? looked the book cost $6 more than I am willing to pay, $4, so no pillars of the earth for me, oh well I will see if any of my pals can loan me a copy for $0.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

jbcohen said:


> Great book, still won't read it unless I get it on person to person loan for $0, my kind of price tag. The last time I? looked the book cost $6 more than I am willing to pay, $4, so no pillars of the earth for me, oh well I will see if any of my pals can loan me a copy for $0.


it's $8 for 19298 locations - which comes out to 2400 locations per $1 ... or pretty much a novella .... but, unfortunately, it's not a loanable book.


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

Read it in paperback while on holiday in Paris - 5 days. Great book. Great memories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> After reading the author's introduction, I was fairly stoked about it. Then I started reading the actual story.
> 
> After getting maybe 15% into it, I gave up. Not a single character I actually cared about along with dull prose amazingly devoid of similes and metaphors. Maybe I put it aside too soon, but I just couldn't see what all the hype was about. (Once again I seem to be in the minority.)


I slogged through the entire thing and still didn't find anyone to care about. This is absolutely my kind of book so I was totally prepared to love it. What a letdown.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I knew you'd like it, Geoffrey.  Its a great book.  I read it probably 20 years ago and still remember it after all these years. All those "sub-plots" are what made the book so much more interesting that it might have been.  I wonder if I would still have the patience to read it again?


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm also about 31% through the book...

...but that's because I gave it up.  Years ago.  Like a couple other people mentioned above, I just wasn't drawn into the actual story/drama/characters.  I remember my biggest complaint being that there seemed to be too much "filler" and not enough "substance", i.e., a lot of sand in these lofty stone walls.

Yet the foundation (subject/premise) is so strong, it still intrigues me.  About a year ago, I found a beautiful hardcover copy of the book at a library sale and picked it up for $1.

The characters in the book readily undertake a tremendous leap of faith.

I'm still debating whether to try again...

Todd


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

It's been a few years since I read it, but I really liked it. Actually I'd put near the top of my list of historical favorites. The building of the cathedral is like the framework amidst which the story takes place. There are quite a few subplots weaving in and out, and in that sense it's a bit of a medieval soap opera. But what grabbed me about it was the detail about the building of the cathedral itself: the architecture, the masonry, the stained glass, the planning and financing of it. The characters face setbacks, but they keep moving forward toward the end goal. I mean, can you imagine working on a project that might not be completed in your lifetime?


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't think of any other book I ever found so disappointing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read _Pillars_ very shortly after it came out. . . .I remember liking it, but there were no punches pulled about the general living conditions of the day -- especially of those in the lower classes. Life was harsh and violence was the norm. For that reason I didn't have any real desire to read his follow up. . . .which title I can't pull out of my brain right now.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it comparable to BC's "Stonehenge?" I couldn't get into that (didn't like the dialogue and characters at all). I've been putting this one off because of it.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

I read it ages ago and I still consider it one of my favorite historical fiction books. Not that I read a lot of historical fiction, mind you. I liked it so much I immediately looked for more by the author only to be disappointed that this book was a totally different genre from his other books. He finally wrote the sequel, _World Without End_, about 18 years later and I read that too and liked it. Of course, I couldn't remember squat about _Pillars_ by that time except that it had to do with cathedral building.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Before POE, Follett had written WWII spy stories. When he proposed POE to his publisher, they weren't at all thrilled about the idea. A book about building a cathedral? It has gone on to be one of the bestselling historical novels of all time. I believe Oprah featured it on one of her shows, which is where I first heard about it.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Ken Follett is definitely capable of great stuff. I've read a couple of his other books, and enjoyed them quite a bit.

I suppose that's part of why I dislike _Pillars_ so much. If I thought Follett was a poor writer, it wouldn't really gall me that I dislike what may very well be his most popular book.

It's not exactly fair for me to express such a low opinion of _Pillars_ without specific reasons, especially on a writing board; but I don't think I can go into too much detail without

a) repeating other opinions already posted here by others who don't like it, or
b) revealing spoilers about the plot.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I slogged through the entire thing and still didn't find anyone to care about. This is absolutely my kind of book so I was totally prepared to love it. What a letdown.


That was me. I should have totally liked this book, right up my alley, me loving everything historical. I gave up finally at 60% or so. I just couldn't take it anymore. Everything seemed like cardboard to me and I just couldn't have given a fig about any of the characters. I was really bummed about this one. I started rolling my eyes from the beginning. It was all just so disconnected. I can't think of the right words. Just didn't care. About nothing. And they walked and they turned and they did things and I gave up 

Strange thing was I loved the TV series that came out later.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> It's been a few years since I read it, but I really liked it. Actually I'd put near the top of my list of historical favorites. The building of the cathedral is like the framework amidst which the story takes place. There are quite a few subplots weaving in and out, and in that sense it's a bit of a medieval soap opera.


That's a very good description. I'm at 9k of 19.3k locations and it does seem to have become a story of stereotyped bad guys trying to thwart the good guys. I'm enjoying it, but I have to say that none of the characters have become any more complex than when I was as 5 or 6k ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who like these sort of grand generational histories, but are finding _Pillars_ a bit flat, I think you can't beat Michener.

  

And Rutherford, I think, comes in a close second:

   

Those are just titles I found with a quick search. . .there are others as well. . . .


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I read it when it first came out years ago. Overall I did like it, but I did have some problems with it. It could tend to drag for me in many parts, yet it did keep my interest. I'd have to give it 5 stars, but be prepared for it to get draggy at times. Whe it was released it was one of the very few fictional books about the Cathedral Age in Europe.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For those who like these sort of grand generational histories, but are finding _Pillars_ a bit flat, I think you can't beat Michener.


I've read most of Michener's books. I enjoyed _Centennial_ the most, but I don't think there is a Kindle version.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

No Kindle edition available, but this book helped me visualize the construction of the cathedrals in _Pillars of the Earth_ and _World Without End_, both of which I loved.

Cathedral: The Story of Its Construction


I'm a Ken Follett fan from way back.


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For those who like these sort of grand generational histories, but are finding _Pillars_ a bit flat, I think you can't beat Michener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Michener, don't think I've read anything of his I didn't like.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

jbcohen said:


> Great book, still won't read it unless I get it on person to person loan for $0, my kind of price tag. The last time I? looked the book cost $6 more than I am willing to pay, $4, so no pillars of the earth for me, oh well I will see if any of my pals can loan me a copy for $0.


I borrowed it from the library. Does a library have a copy?

(This discussion has reminded me to put a hold on _World Without End_.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I loved the Macaulay architecture books as a boy. They were some of my favorite books: Pyramid, Castle, Cathedral, Mill . . . that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read_ Pillars_ a couple of years ago after it was recommended on KB, and loved it. (Thanks again, KB friends!) Also loved the mini-series, but I think having read the book first made it better. I'm kind of chuckling reading this thread b/c when I was trying to convince Hubby to watch with me, I told him it was about a cathedral being built in 12th century England, which did not help my cause. 

Went on to read _World without End_, which I also enjoyed, but not quite as much. I think I was hoping to see the PotE characters again, but it was about a different group of people.

I haven't read any of Follett's spy novels (that's what he writes, right? ) but I did just finish _On Wings of Eagles_, which is a true story of how Ross Perot sent a group of men into revolutionary Iran in 1979 to rescue 2 employees who were unjustly imprisoned. It's an amazing thriller and I had to keep reminding myself that it really happened. Highly recommended!

N


----------



## Marcus (Feb 13, 2012)

Really interesting to read what people think of _Pillars of the Earth_. I am a medievalist, so I was intrigued when the book first came out, and I bought it immediately.

For me, the story was great, in terms of the plot. The characterisation was not so good, and I thought that Follett was hopeless at making me think the world he was writing about was medieval. The entire book had a distinctly 20th century feel to it. That's why I would find it so hard to say whether I like it or not - great story, very badly executed.

I was, however, looking forward to the mini-series, which I finally watched on DVD a month or two ago. It was AWFUL! Sorry to anyone who liked it, but it was tedious, and what were the good parts of the book were reduced to poorly executed cliches. (I have to say, also, that they did the one thing that really makes me seethe: calling medieval kings "Your Majesty"!)

I will probably read the book again, one day, but I suspect that the DVD will sit in the drawer, un-watched.

(I also read the follow up, which was actually better than _Pillars_, in my opinion.)

All the best

Marcus


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Wanted to like it and tried to read it...couldn't do it.  Loved his suspense novels, though.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I finished the book yesterday after 5 days of reading much more than I would in a typical day.  I enjoyed it but (and this feels weird saying it since it's 19.3 locations long) that the last 3k locations felt rushed ....


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

Great book and a pleasure to read. Got to see the made for TV mini-series. Can't remember if it was HBO or Showtime. In either, case enjoyed both. Book was a little more enjoyable but both worthy.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

wdeen said:


> Great book and a pleasure to read. Got to see the made for TV mini-series. Can't remember if it was HBO or Showtime. In either, case enjoyed both. Book was a little more enjoyable but both worthy.


I believe the series is on Netflix. I've only watched the 1st part. Didn't feel comfortable watching it around kids(knowing the story).


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I read a lot of historical fiction, but I didn't care for this book.  

Ann, thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked the book, but didn't love it.  I saw the mini-series first though, and that usually lessens my enjoyment of a book since you already know most of the story.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I finished the book yesterday after 5 days of reading much more than I would in a typical day. I enjoyed it but (and this feels weird saying it since it's 19.3 locations long) that the last 3k locations felt rushed ....


 

I wonder sometimes if they're writing along and then sort of wake up and say, "whoa! this sucker's LOOONNGGG!  I better wrap it up." So they do.

Or they have editors telling them that.

Or the deadline is looming.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I read this after watching, and really liking, the TV series. But the book was so long and it took me ages to read. I think there was so much in the book that could have been edited out. But it's a great story.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I finished the book yesterday after 5 days of reading much more than I would in a typical day. I enjoyed it but (and this feels weird saying it since it's 19.3 locations long) that the last 3k locations felt rushed ....


Glad you enjoyed the book. I think 5 days is how long it took me to read it as well. I also remember the ending felt rushed.

It has been interesting reading the other opinions.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LOVED this book... totally outside of my usual genre choice. Interesting how the opinions on this one are pretty much love or hate. There's not a lot of middle-ground.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I burned out on Follett and never made it to Pillars. They became all action with no suspense -- you knew/know who would live, who would die. But then, maybe Pillars is different. I loved, for example, The Name of the Rose.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Jon Olson said:


> I burned out on Follett and never made it to Pillars. They became all action with no suspense -- you knew/know who would live, who would die. But then, maybe Pillars is different. I loved, for example, The Name of the Rose.


_The Name of the Rose_ is a much more difficult and dense read than _Pillars of the Earth_. I would equate it more with Stephen R. Lawhead's writing than Umberto Eco.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Geoffrey, the prologue hanging comes into play late.  It is pretty cool how it completes a story line, but it is also the most overly contrived part of the plot.  It is still pretty cool, though.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Stan R Mitchell (Feb 26, 2012)

Just saw this thread and after reading all the comments, I have to say I'm shocked at how many people didn't like it. 

And I thought the characters were solid. It's been years since I read it, but wasn't there a woman who was hot, but also accused of being a witch? And the main character is attracted to her but struggles to be faithful to his wife, while meanwhile there's the whole drama over the church and its power. I could definitely relate to the woman being essentially persecuted by the church, and to the builder hoping to fulfill his dreams while being tempted by a dame who's different. 

I can't imagine living back then, but that book sure made me feel as if I did for a bit.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm currently reading the follow up World Without End and its just as great


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't like World Without End nearly as much, but it was still a good read.  Just didn't like the characters as much, and the story was looser since it didn't have the building of the cathedral or anything like that to tie everything together.


----------

